# A rider hops in the backseat before the front, what is your first thought?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

For me, my thought from them is "I just want a ride and want you to be as quiet as possible and there is no share about it" lol!

What about yall?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> For me, it is I just want a ride and want you to be as quiet as possible and there is no share about it lol!
> 
> What about yall?


He's sick of being told "I don't allow riders up front, can you sit in the back".


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I let them sit wherever they want, but do prefer they sit in the back. I even move the front seat up closer to the dashboard so as to (1) discourage front seat use and (2) give them more legroom in the back.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm in the minority. I don't want mine sitting in the back. I want them sitting next to me where I can see everything. One lady asked me if I had a bad experience and asked of that's why I asked my pax to sit up front. I told her it's just a comfort level thing.


----------



## Pantherjon (Jun 24, 2016)

Doesn't really matter to me..I had a couple of gals I picked up tonight that sat in the back..When I told them one of them could sit up front they were like,'that's ok we will sit back here'..Which if that's what they want, I am fine..It has so far, been about a 50/50 with riders going in the back seat..I guess they want to feel chauffeured, or have been told before that they HAVE to sit in the back seat..


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Pantherjon said:


> couple of gals I picked up tonight that sat in the back..When I told them one of them could sit up front they were like,'that's ok we will sit back here'....


Ooo ouch, I would never offer the front to a female pax once she was already in back. I'd be afraid she'd get a creepy vibe. I fear no matter how kindly and innocently you offer the front seat; she'll only hear, "hey darlin' why dontcha ride up here with me!"


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If it's somebody who wants to talk I prefer them in the front, makes it easier to talk to them.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I let them sit wherever they want, but do prefer they sit in the back. I even move the front seat up closer to the dashboard so as to (1) discourage front seat use and (2) give them more legroom in the back.


This is me. I like my front area space in a not so roomy vehicle. What is funny is to watch people come from the left of the car and walk to the right. I actually get a kick out of it but I see they are placing themselves in conversation (or not)/visual placement... I guess.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I keep a tissue box on my front passenger seat. I've seen a couple pax initially reach for that door, see the box on that seat, then change course and pull open the rear door instead. I'll move the box if they seem intent on sitting up front. Not a big deal to me but, yeah, they also might need to move the seat back. Ive had a few large pax elect to sit up front for obvious comfort reasons.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Who cares where they sit.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

If it's a solo pax the only place I don't like them sitting is directly behind me. It makes me uncomfortable. Anywhere else is fine.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> If it's a solo pax the only place I don't like them sitting is directly behind me. It makes me uncomfortable. Anywhere else is fine.


Right on, isn't that weird?, Out of thousands of rides I have only had a few of those.. and they have all had me wondering wtf...why would you sit there lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> I keep a tissue box on my front passenger seat. I've seen a couple pax initially reach for that door, see the box on that seat, then change course and pull open the rear door instead. I'll move the box if they seem intent on sitting up front. Not a big deal to me but, yeah, they also might need to move the seat back. Ive had a few large pax elect to sit up front for obvious comfort reasons.


Love it, for the bad days I am doing just that. Awesome


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I pull up to the Pax with the passenger-side rear door nearest to them.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I pull up to the Pax with the passenger-side rear door nearest to them.


Never thought of that!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Never thought of that!


if you want them up front, you can always try pulling up to the front door, and even pushing it open to the passenger as they walk up. As long as it's not awkward it should increase your front seat traffic


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> If it's a solo pax the only place I don't like them sitting is directly behind me. It makes me uncomfortable. Anywhere else is fine.


The Godfather movie has two such scenes like that. First, Paulie the traitorous chauffeur felt uncomfortable at the start of his final trip and asked the guy sitting behind him to slide over, claiming he was blocking his rear view. 
Paulie gets shot soon anyway and they "leave the gun, take the cannolis."
Later, Clemenza sits behind Carlo on the passenger side, says "Hello, Carlo," then reaches over the front seat to strangle Carlo.

Happy driving everyone!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I let them sit wherever they want, but do prefer they sit in the back. I even move the front seat up closer to the dashboard so as to (1) discourage front seat use and (2) give them more legroom in the back.


Moving the seat forward doesn't work for me; they just get in anyway and then put the seat back. I'm thinking that leaving a damp, stained pair of gym shorts on the front seat may work better. Or maybe fake vomit or dog turd from a joke shop.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

A thought had never crossed my mind.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> they just get in anyway and then put the seat back.


Yup. I hate it. Then I have to push the seat back up. Freaks.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

As a passenger, I was going to sit up front with a driver recently - he pulled up in his minivan and stopped with the back seat directly in front of me and punched the button to automatically open the rear sliding door which left me no chance to even consider the front seat at that point without saying "I'm good, I'll sit up front" which would have made it uncomfortable...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> I keep a tissue box on my front passenger seat. I've seen a couple pax initially reach for that door, see the box on that seat, then change course and pull open the rear door instead. I'll move the box if they seem intent on sitting up front. Not a big deal to me but, yeah, they also might need to move the seat back. Ive had a few large pax elect to sit up front for obvious comfort reasons.


I've had food, my purse, a ton of other stuff in the front seat pulled almost to the dash. I will STILL get that person who says "I like to sit up front. Do you mind?" So badly I want to say yes. So I make them wait until I empty the entire seat. More than half "never mind, I'll jump in the back".

My mentor for Lyft (not driving for them) told me that Lyft people EXPECT to be in the front seat. REALLY??


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

My riders sit wherever they want. I prefer front seat riders for a couple of reasons. First, I don't have to run the rear A/C (which hurts fuel economy), and second, front seat riders are generally nicer and seem to tip more often.


----------



## UberWLA (Feb 12, 2016)

In Montreal, you'll get a panicked, "Sit up FRONT!", if at least one person doesn't hop in the passenger seat. They also never use trade dress. There are serious issues there with the city (a fine, and 10 day impound), and taxis. You're also supposed to act like you know the driver, so it looks like a friend is picking you up. It's a very underground setup.


----------



## raquela2020 (Dec 11, 2015)

Many pax tell me they were told they could only sit in the back. I really don't know why....I always tell them to sit wherever they're comfortable.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jul 1, 2016)

If a rider asks me, I usually just tell them to sit wherever they'll be most comfortable.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Same here, but if they automatically go to the back I always assume they are uber pax or could care less about talking etc, if they ask and go to the back I am totally cool with it, I guess it's just the fact if they asked and acknowledged me as a person instead being "the driver" cause to me it's basically saying to me just stfu and drive me lol, which in fine with too. If only the apps could add that option pre ride, hey driver just drive me and stfu.


----------



## mnorton (Dec 8, 2015)

A lot of pax will sit in back. Some ask to sit in front. I don't mind if they do. It was funny one time I picked up drunk female and her boyfriend. She sat in front and the boyfriend sat in back. He went into the store and she wanted to take selfies with me lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Folks will tend to migrate to the rear because that's where Taxis have put us for nearly a century. Lyft tried to buck society by encouraging front seat riders and fist bumps. Uber tried to buck society by taking away tips.

Anyway, I committed - by virtue of joining this mad gig economy - to have four seatbelts available. So to prevent an inconvenience to myself or passengers, I will always have all seats available and allow pax to choose.

That being said, I find it disgusting that MOST men can't open the doors for their women these days.


----------



## Mrcarrollton (Jul 2, 2016)

I encourage them to ride in back. I pull up with right rear door positioned in front of them. I like the driver/chauffeur vibe. 

I usually don't want guys up front with me like we're buddies cruisin. It just feels more professional


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I drive with a service dog so I prefer they sit in back. Not that Mattie isn't friendly, she loves the attention she gets from the pax. I even had pax fight over who sits in front with her. But I have Mattie in a harness connected to what looks like a leash but the other end clicks into the seatbelt so Mattie is safely restrained. When a pax sits up front, I have to unbulkle her. If I'm picking up four pax who don't mind riding with her it's one thing. But when it's two or less I really push for them to be in back.


----------



## UberWLA (Feb 12, 2016)

UberWLA said:


> In Montreal, you'll get a panicked, "Sit up FRONT!", if at least one person doesn't hop in the passenger seat. They also never use trade dress. There are serious issues there with the city (a fine, and 10 day impound), and taxis. You're also supposed to act like you know the driver, so it looks like a friend is picking you up. It's a very underground setup.


I should've updated this a while ago. Since Uber became "legal", they now show trade dress, and don't seem to care where you sit. You can almost tell how long they've been driving, by where they expect you to sit. Pre-legal guys (I've yet to have a woman driver in Montreal), will pull up so that the front passenger door is in front of you. Newer guys pull up like they you're gonna pump their gas. One guy even had a bunch of stuff piled on his front pax seat, and had it pulled all the way forward. Not sure what was supposed to happen if he picked up a group.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

UberWLA said:


> Not sure what was supposed to happen if he picked up a group.


Toss it in the trunk, I would hope.


----------



## UberWLA (Feb 12, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Toss it in the trunk, I would hope.


There are all kinds of practical solutions. My point was that I think he was making a mistake, in his physical statement of not wanting someone sitting up front, especially if there are 4 of us, and we're heading to the airport, with bags, which any standard sedan could otherwise handle.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Firstime said:


> I'm in the minority. I don't want mine sitting in the back. I want them sitting next to me where I can see everything. One lady asked me if I had a bad experience and asked of that's why I asked my pax to sit up front. I told her it's just a comfort level thing.


Did she one star you for creepiness? Lol. Joking.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Did she one star you for creepiness? Lol. Joking.


Doesn't it just mean they usually take cabs? Most of my pax sit in back, and most are from northern cities.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I prefer they sit in the back with the exception of airport runs. 

If it's two pax they sit in the back and if one tries to get in the front I politely ask them to sit in the rear because I have a clip board etc in the front seat. I mean a lot of people do that I guess but to me it's just weird. Sit in the back with your fellow pax and keep them company and you can both simultaneously engage me if you're in the mood for conversation, and they almost always do. 

If it's three or more I'll open up the front seat which involves sliding the clipboard between my seat and the center console.

Single pax are not allowed to ride behind the drivers seat period. 

I'll ask them nicely to move over to the passenger side of the vehicle, and if they ever refuse I'll cancel the ride. I've never had one refuse yet. 

All riders without exception wear seat belts. This happens before the ride begins, or the ride never begins. A simple "How y'all doing this morning? Hey, would y'all mind putting on your seatbelts for me?" as I turn on the rear overhead lamps.

I've only had one pax "jokingly" complain, and she was brought into instant compliance by her co-riders who brought her to task for trying to refuse a simple safety request. I've had several pax question having to put them on, and many comment that I'm the only driver that ever asked them to wear them, and I've received many disgruntled looks, and frankly I really don't give a shift because every last one of them knows it's in their own best car riding safety interest to put the dang things on.

One of the reasons why I insist on seat belts, beyond the obvious reason is my next point. 

I drive the dark hours so for me I consider it a driver safety issue for pax to sit in the rear in plain sight if possible, if not (two or more pax situation), they have their seat belts on so if they're planning anything nefarious I'm going to hear their seat belt release clicks and if I hear that mid ride I'm immediately alerted. And if that's preceded by a verbal issue I know to prepare for a physical confrontation. I've never had that issue, but it's better to be prepared for it and not need it than not be prepared for it and it happens. 

If I have to deal with an unruly pax I get a lot more warning if they're sitting the back with their seat belts on then next to me.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting, this must be a regional preference. Here in So. Cal, I would guess that over 95% of my riders sit in the back. It’s rare for anyone to sit up front, and those that do always seem to ask if it’s ok, as if they’re breaking some imagined rule. One rider even went on to explain how they feel claustrophobic in the back, saying that they know it’s “unusual” to ride up front. I really don’t care, sit wherever you want is my response if asked, although given a choice, I’d rather they sat in the back.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I think it is about 50/50 for me. Women seem more comfortable sitting in back, but not always... more guys sit in front if they are local, but the out of town guys often sit in back. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Right on, isn't that weird?, Out of thousands of rides I have only had a few of those.. and they have all had me wondering wtf...why would you sit there lol


I picked up a guy a few weeks ago at night; about a 4.9 rating. He initially got in on the back, right side(like most solo pax's) but half way thru the ride, he slid over to the left. Freaked the living sh*t out of me because he was very quiet from the outset and didnt want to chat when trying to make some small talk to hopefully get a better feel for whovhe was and what he was about. I keep a small pocket knife in my door console and reached down and grabbed it, expecting to have to use it for the very first time. Thankfully, I arrived at his destination and he exited without incident. I had to go offline for about a half hour after that ride, just to regain my composure. Yes, I 1-star'd his ass... Just for being freakin' creepy!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The BEST defense for this is to pile up a bunch of crap in that seat. I keep my clipboard, raincoat, and lunch box on the front passenger seat and people automatically go to the back. I have to force people to wait for me to move stuff so they can sit up front.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I pull up to the Pax with the passenger-side rear door nearest to them.


In my opinion, the Rideshare industry affords pax's to be transported from Point A to Point B in the vehicle of another, somewhat like a cab or limo. My pax's instinctively get in the back. Since I also do UE, I keep the items I need on the front seat, convenient for me, so I don't have to open the rear lift gate each time to access those items. Pax's seem to appreciate the pampering and the ability to relax in the back seat. Every driver is different and has their own opinion and personal choice, which is yours.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

*A rider hops in the backseat before the front, what is your first thought?*

Thank God its not some freak trying to seat next to me. 3 wide in the back then the 4th can shotgun.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> *A rider hops in the backseat before the front, what is your first thought?*
> 
> Thank God its not some freak trying to seat next to me. 3 wide in the back then the 4th can shotgun.


Still can't understand why Pool pax's act so surprised when you show up with another pax in your car! If you order Pool, it should be common knowledge that besides being cheaper, you may have to share the car with other riders and it may take you longer to get to your destination. Honestly, it should not be a surprise. If they want one car for them only and on time drop off, order UberX. Simple!



Unleaded said:


> Still can't understand why Pool pax's act so surprised when you show up with another pax in your car! If you order Pool, it should be common knowledge that besides being cheaper, you may have to share the car with other riders and it may take you longer to get to your destination. Honestly, it should not be a surprise. If they want one car for them only and on time drop off, order UberX. Simple!


In Rideshare, a pax getting into the back seat first is what should be the normal course of business. This is a customer, not a friend or relative. We are providing a transportation service and the rightful place of a pax is the back seat. You never see pax's entering and sitting in the front seat with the taxi or limo driver. Should you have to move what you have in your front passenger seat (for your convenience) to accommodate a pax when you have a comfortable and roomy back seat ready for them? I thing not. You may have to make some changes or accommodations if you are an XL and get 6 pax's, but that is fully normal and understandable.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> For me, my thought from them is "I just want a ride and want you to be as quiet as possible and there is no share about it" lol!
> 
> What about yall?


Prefer passengers in the back.
My reasons are legion but here are a few.
First; Get Out Of My Mirrors. Side mirrors are a priority for me as an OTR truck driver. And passengers are, for the most part, idiots about where the put their bodies in relation to my view of that side mirror.
Second; I know if a passenger is going to do anything you would want to keep.an eye on it is much harder to control the situation if they are up front. Because, in Florida at least, they must wear a seat belt. Meanwhile, anyone trying something while in the back seat, is going to be in for a bit of a surprise. They are no longer in the designed "sweet spot" for fast maneuvers. Auto engineers design for minimum inertial effects on the Drivers seat. So, fast maneuvers ,slides, sudden stops and the like, will toss them around like rag dolls.
Third, I truly don't like to share My Space up front. To the point that my lunch rides shotgun unless there are 3 or more passengers .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I prefer they sit in the back seat unless she’s hot.


----------



## Roxydrivet (Mar 21, 2018)

I had a pax tell me after I said he was welcome to ride in the back that he preferred to ride up front. Well if I had known he was an “arm smacker” I would have insisted he ride in the back. 45 minutes of him back handing my arm and then getting us lost because he “knew where he was going”and no tip lol I try to keep them in the back now.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

If they get in back I don't think anything, that's normal. If they get in front I know it's a talker and that's cool, I like talkers, it makes the ride go quick


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> If it's a solo pax the only place I don't like them sitting is directly behind me. It makes me uncomfortable. Anywhere else is fine.


Totally Agree


----------

